

Everything you need to know about Enterprise IT in one handy graph - liotier
http://i.imgur.com/KL95eFL.png

======
liotier
Source:
[https://twitter.com/swardley/status/526054482333802497/photo...](https://twitter.com/swardley/status/526054482333802497/photo/1)

